# The Systema Forum is down...



## GouRonin (Dec 30, 2002)

Their forum is down! Down I say!
Augh!
:waah:


----------



## FruitLoopy (Dec 30, 2002)

It should be back up very soon.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2002)

What happened?


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't know...I JUST DON'T KNOOOOOOOOW!
:waah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2002)

down for maintainence, or compromised?  I'm lost here.


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *
> down for maintainence, or compromised?  I'm lost here. *



Seems they're down for repairs and they also need more space. Arthur here, is the board guy who runs it. Arthur?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2002)

How much space they need?  We do offer hosting, and phpbb, vbulletin and invision board all run smooth on this server.


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *How much space they need?  We do offer hosting, and phpbb, vbulletin and invision board all run smooth on this server. *



Don't tell me...tell Arthur. I don't know about these computer things...


----------



## FruitLoopy (Dec 31, 2002)

On the RMA chat Sunday, Arthur mentioned a Bigger Better BB within, hopefully, days. He is VERY busy organizing and working on things. He works very hard for the board and I'm sure everything is going well.   :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FruitLoopy _
> *On the RMA chat Sunday, Arthur mentioned a Bigger Better BB within, hopefully, days. He is VERY busy organizing and working on things. He works very hard for the board and I'm sure everything is going well. *



My home computer won't support the sunday night chat software.
:waah:

But yeah, Arthur works really, really, really, really, hard at it and deserves the kudos.
:cheers:


----------



## Roland (Dec 31, 2002)

Now tell me more about this sunday night chat thingy!

All the details now, I might like to particpate.


----------



## FruitLoopy (Jan 1, 2003)

The forum is back online!!

The Sunday night chat is found at  http://groups.msn.com/RMAHamilton/


You need to download msn software and log-in before chating. Starts 10:00 PM EST 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Roland (Jan 3, 2003)

That is the best news I have read all week!


----------



## Arthur (Jan 4, 2003)

Hi guys... thanks for all the praise.

Sorry the RMA forum was down. We had a huge spike in traffic in December. Almost a 80% increase. It was caused by a number of factors, but the bottom line was we suddenly were topping over our bandwidth alotment drastically.

The host we've used is solid and has some good services, but add-on bandwidth is fairly expensive there :-(

I'd been planning a migration of hosts for some time. We'd already secured an account with a new host a while ago. When the bandwidth issue came up, I figured I'd kill two birds with one stone, and close up shop while we did the migration and got the DNS to propogate (it can take up to 3 days for the address to resolve).

Several things came up and it was going to take a few extra days... and I promised it back up by January... so I put the migration on hold for now.

Some time soon we'll have to put up with 1-3 days of a closed forum, but after that, we'll have a lot more bandwidth, storage and some other cool new features.

Until the migration though, the download forum will likely be closed:-( However, when we reopen it on the new server, it will of course be better than ever!

Thanks for the thoughts Kaith. Its definately appreciated, but I think everything should be fine. Luckily, we didn't go down until you guys were back up

My apolies to all for not having stopped by here while we were down. I wish I'd let you all know, while you were still worried. 

Arthur


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2003)

No worries.  Glad it was the routine, and not the 'less pleasent'.  Offers there in the event you folks ever need it.   You have a nice solid site there, and I'm always happy to see good sites grow.


Y'all send Arthur some highly caffinated beverages.  Every admin needs those. :cheers:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2003)

http://russianmartialart.org/forum/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=20

These are the extraordinary posts from that forum.


----------



## Arthur (Jan 21, 2003)

We try;-) 

On behalf of all those who have things in there... I thank you.

Arthur


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Jun 29, 2003)

Hi Arthur, whats going on with the RMA forum? And I hope it's ok by January?????????????


----------



## Arthur (Jun 29, 2003)

Whoops sorry about the January thing. I was away on a trip and had to phone in the file changes from memory to a an Admin assistant. It seems I remembered the wrong file name. 

I just fixed the text. It should be back up a little after midnight Monday.

Sorry for the service interuption.

Arthur


----------

